# ATI DRM HDMI fast audio playback

## BiFkun

Hello everyone!

I have a problem with sound over HDMI with DRM driver.

Any audio plays 2x or 3x speed and choppy(like it played piece of sound from buffer and wait new).

I can't google for it anymore, everywhere problems only with video or no sound.

Therefore here is my specs:

MSI Radeon HD4850  (DVI to HDMI adapter out of the box);

Kernel 3.11.3;

Mesa latest(FireBurn overlay);

PulseAudio.

Alsamixer shows only SPDIF for ATI HDMI device.

Any suggestions, please?

----------

## BiFkun

I rebuilt world without pulseaudio USE flag, problem still persists.

So I rebuilt it back.

----------

## BiFkun

Bump, I can't find anything on this problem

----------

## BiFkun

Progressing.

Changed multimedia backend from phonon-gstreamer to phonon-vlc, now sound is choppy (via HDMI)

----------

## Logicien

Have you activate the audio radeon kernel module parameter option in the kernel command line for Radeon compiled in the kernel or in a conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/ directory for Radeon support in module:

```
radeon.audio=1

options radeon audio=1
```

I tried to activate sound over Hdmi with Radeon free driver support. Like you Alamixer was only showing Spdif for Hdmi and I never been able to ear any sound from Hdmi.

I read that we must use Ati driver fglrx for that because the free Radeon driver audio support is limited. Have better information by your own search.

----------

## BiFkun

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Have you activate the audio radeon kernel module parameter option in the kernel command line for Radeon compiled in the kernel or in a conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/ directory for Radeon support in module:
> 
> ```
> radeon.audio=1
> 
> ...

 

I have built-in kernel driver and passing radeon.audio=1 via grub command line.

As you see: sound is works, but pretty bad.

Searching for my own tells me that having only SPDIF out in alsamixer is OK.

----------

## Logicien

Could your DVI to HDMI conversion be a cause of your sound problem? Have you try DVI to DVI or HDMI to HDMI if you can? This idea just come to pass through my mind.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## BiFkun

Okay! This time it all wraps up: I booted LiveDVD Calculate Linux with radeon.audio=1 option, and it is works there!

So, this is not a hardware problem. Need to look deeper into system...

----------

